# Love my new Griz



## Bushbow (Nov 12, 2005)

I canot believe I putzed around on an old 2 wheel drive for so long now that have just picked up this new Griz - what a joy it is to go anywhere! I got a 2500 Warn and a plow to keep the driveway clean too. Here are some shots of the bike and the Bridge I am building to get to the rest of my property. 

I always just walked across a single log bridge to bowhunt back there but when I ride back there I have to drive through. So, like a dog will do, he follows dad on his path instead of taking the log bridge. I can take my Griz getting covered in black mud but it sleeps outside. Got sick of a mud covered coyote in the house. Winch and pulling power really made short work of getting two telephone poles across the 25' span. It will also make it a lot easier to get cut firewood with the trailer.

















and what we are really after back there along with the muddy pet coyote.


----------



## sslopok (Aug 24, 2009)

Nice ride man! My buddy has a 04 660 griz and loves it. That bridge is going to be nice when finished also.


----------

